# 50.000 updates auf 50.000 Datensätze



## Sukoor (28. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Problematik stellt sich mir:

Ich habe eine Textdatei mit 50.000 Datensätz und eine Datenbank mit 50.000 Datensätzen.
Auslesen der Datei und die Aufbereitung in einem preparedStatement unter Verwendung von addBatch() und executeBatch() mache ich bereits. Trotzdem dauern die Updates zu lange. 

Würde mich über Ideen zur Beschleunigung sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße

Sukoor


----------



## Guest (29. Feb 2008)

Was sagt der Profiler? Wo geht die Zeit drauf? Was für ein Server? 
Wie sieht der Code aus? (man kann die richtige Idee auch falsch implementieren )


----------



## ARadauer (29. Feb 2008)

update XXX SET AAA = 'BBB' WHERE CCC

CCC ist eine gute Stelle zum anseetzen, leg über die spalten deiner bedingung mal einen index.



> Trotzdem dauern die Updates zu lange.


was heißt lange?


----------



## VoiDee (13. Mai 2008)

Index ist immer gut, der will aber gut überlegt sein.

Machmal hilft auch eine partitionierte Tabelle (wenn die DB das Feature unterstützt)


----------

